# How to build a CORNER VIVARIUM & BASE UNIT-PART 1 OF 2



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

After the apparent appreciation of my first HOW TO BUILD thread, I thought that some may be interested in a follow up thread..so as my 2nd Easy Build walk through...here is.

*HOW TO BUILD A CORNER VIVARIUM & BASE UNIT*​ 






 


*CONSTRUCTION MATERIALS*​ 
*3 X SHEETS 8FT X 2FT X 15mm*
*FURNITURE BOARD/CONTI ETC*​ 

*CUTTING DETAILS FOR EACH SHEET AS FOLLOWS*​ 






















 
*KEY*​ 
*A BACK PIECE VIV *
*B TOP PIECE VIV*
*C BOTTOM PIECE VIV*
*D TOP PLINTH VIV*
*E BOTTOM PLINTH VIV*
*F BACK PIECE VIV (NARROW)*
*G BACK PIECE BASE (NARROW)*
*H BACK PIECE BASE*
*I TOP OF BASE*
*J BOTTOM OF BASE*
*K FRONT PANEL VIV 1*
*L FRONT PANEL VIV 2**N FRONT PANEL BASE 2*
*M FRONT PANEL BASE 1*​ 
*STAGE 1 ASSEMBLY*​ 






 
*Starting with your 2 back panels for the main vivarium (Both the same height but one is 15mm narrower) Attach the 2 panels as shown above, using approx 4-5 1 1/4" size 8 screws..as per my previous guide. predrill a starter hole for the screw. Once the 2 back panels are attached you can now attach the 2 front panels. in the same manner. ending up with a basic corner frame as per below,*​ 






 
*At this stage we get onto the slightly trickier bit...in fact the only bit that will require you to do any cutting (hopefully).*
*The 2 squares that are the top and bottom, need now to be cut to shape.. By far the easiest way to do this, is to place one panel on the floor and place the frame on top of it. Now there is a possibility it wont be absolutely perfect edge to edge, but dont worry, it will only be fractional if anything and once screwed in place the screws will straighten any small margins. Once you have placed to frame on the panel. mark a straight line with a pencil as shown below.*​ 






 
*Once marked, turn the assembly over, and repeat with the other square panel -make sure you use the correct panel per each end. this helps afterwards with correct alignment*
*Now to cut along the marked pencil line..you can if you like use a power jigsaw. but myself i prefer a good old fashioned hand saw. as it tends to give a straighter edge over distance..either way..make sure the blade is sharp and take your time!..KEEP THE OFFCUT TRIANGLE! thats going to be your shelf in the base unit*​ 
*Once the 2 edges are cut put in place and attach as below... When attaching especially. what will be the TOP of the unit. ensure that all screw heads are flush by countersinking your guide holes. you can either use a proper tool or even a hand held larger drill bit to create a hollow for the screw head.*​ 






 

*WELL DONE YOU ARE HALF WAY THERE.......Dont worry about the bits you have cut or any exposed woodchip parts. all these will be covered with matching iron on edging later.*​ 

*WE WILL CONTINUE THE BUILD IN PART 2 (SEPERATE THREAD)*​ 
*HAVE A CUP OF TEA....AND THEN COME BACK FOR THE FINALE..:2thumb:*​


----------



## roger weeks (Oct 23, 2010)

*corner viv*

another great viv:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, great presentation, and cool viv. I will have to try this as I love corner vivs, but can't design them properly, thanks:2thumb:

Is there a link to the first build?

Bill


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

bw89 said:


> Wow, great presentation, and cool viv. I will have to try this as I love corner vivs, but can't design them properly, thanks:2thumb:
> 
> Is there a link to the first build?
> 
> Bill


Yep..first build

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/470803-how-build-your-own-wooden.html

and PART 2 of this one..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/727492-how-build-corner-vivarium-base.html

: victory:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

nick gilchrist said:


> Yep..first build
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/470803-how-build-your-own-wooden.html
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, they are really good tutorials. I'v built vivs before but always over complicate lol. Great guides.:2thumb:

Bill


----------

